# Got my headlights darkened



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

It isn't tint, but the vinyl 3M material used for headlights...what do you think?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (dgk)*

Looks pretty good actually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (dgk)*

I think you should stay off the roads at night. It looks nice, but form should follow function and I personally prefer every candlewatt of my headlights blazing a path before me. Gotta love bi-zenons.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (PPGOAL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PPGOAL* »_I think you should stay off the roads at night. It looks nice, but form should follow function and I personally prefer every candlewatt of my headlights blazing a path before me. Gotta love bi-zenons.

I have the bi-xenons...they cut down the light but it is negligible..its still a lot more than halogen.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (dgk)*

looks pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do they make any lighter shades?


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_looks pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do they make any lighter shades?

yep..i got the "dark" shade..there was a light one..its 3m


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (dgk)*















Dumb idea and Illegal, when you get ticketed for putting un approved stuff over DOT/SAE assys. Ever wonder what all them logos and DOT SDAE letters mean, they mean a lot, putting plastic over them lens is just DUMB.


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Got my headlights darkened (CE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
personally dont like it and its illegal
if you want the dark look, you should have joey modeded them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

